# 0137 bzw. halt 49137



## wolf333 (16 Juli 2004)

hallo,

mich hat grad mein bruder angesimmst, hat seine d2 rechnung bekommen und hat vier anrufe mit der 49137711171 zu je 1,21 netto darauf stehen, er konnte sich dann an folgendes erinnern:

er hatte auf einen anruf gewartet, und dann kam eben dieser - in abwesenheit  :evil: , er hat dann da angerufen, er dachte es wurde auf die mailbox gesprochen.....

aber entgegen dem was ich über die 0137 in abwesenheit gelesen habe, wurde er nicht getrennt, sondern hatte jemanden am anderen ende der leitung? der ein schlechtes deutsch gesprochen hatte, evtl. tonband? absichtlich schlecht verständlich? 

jedenfalls hat er es 2 mal angenommen (hat er gesagt) da er eben auf den anruf wartete.

auf der rechnung sind jetzt aber 4 mal die nummer aufgeführt je zweimal in der gleichen minute! was ja irgendwie sehr sehr merkwürdig ist!

hat da schon jemand was in erfahrung bringen können?

das ist echt eine sauerei 

wäre für ne info echt dankbar


----------

